# A new batch



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well had a new bunch of customers/ victims today , got to my snare sites and not many tracks around and I was a little disappointed till I started checking each snare and found that they held 5 in total . Another workout on the ******* stairmaster jimmy .. wish you were here.. lol .


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

it would be too much for you to take you'd end up leaving me on that hill cause I'd be crying about something, besides it just flat out looks too cold, do any of your machines have heat???? not much on stair masters especially ones that go straight up into the sky like that hill does.........

solid work C2C bet you were bumming about no tracks but I guess when your customers were hung up so to speak they weren't leaving any tracks now were they!!!

I know for a fact you need a bigger fence for the next picture session!!!!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

That is a nice days catch. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

jimmy shutt said:


> it would be too much for you to take you'd end up leaving me on that hill cause I'd be crying about something, besides it just flat out looks too cold, do any of your machines have heat???? not much on stair masters especially ones that go straight up into the sky like that hill does.........
> 
> solid work C2C bet you were bumming about no tracks but I guess when your customers were hung up so to speak they weren't leaving any tracks now were they!!!
> 
> I know for a fact you need a bigger fence for the next picture session!!!!


It was a beautiful day in fact , about 28 F. and no wind for a change . Kinda funny , on the last check 2 dyas ago I had nothing and 2 dogs ran away from one site and 3 from the other . First one today had 2 and last had 3 , talk about repeat customers ..lol .I may have to double up to get em in the picture , 54 so far for the second sale .


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Keep the wire hang'in C2C--- new dogs (Ed.lol) will be move'in into the area with breed'in season come'in on.

Nice bunch of fur.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You da man!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats again on some nice looking yotes. Locals usually come out of their houses when there is no wind and are suspicious about the weather in that part of the country and Sask.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that is awesome C2C,,,,,,, 54 this round, that young man has been busy skinning, you are keeping those song dogs in check up your way for sure. they just keep on coming, I'm just fooling about being cold.....I actually paper shot my .243 the other day in mid 20's with heavy flurries, working up a load for my Bobcat permit "running out of time", it's time to get Prairies Horn Howler aired out!!!

would love to try that ******* Stair Stepper do you sell vacation packages or work weeks, seems that Big Blind should be big enough for a cot and a suitcase!!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Killin me jimmy , that hill and a couple others have knocked 16# off since Dec 1. Guess thats a good thing .Id be curious to know how many coyotes there would be if no one was after them . I have 79 this winter and a local hutt colony kids have 70 at one and 60 some odd at another , not to mention those taken by all the e-callers that I only see truck tracks of . No vacancy at the moment , stay in touch .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Keep the wire hang'in C2C--- new dogs (Ed.lol) will be move'in into the area with breed'in season come'in on.
> 
> Nice bunch of fur.
> 
> awprint:


Thats what Im hoping for cat, a big ranch to the east keeps supplying me with product , gotta love a west wind to spread some scent .Thanx .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Congrats again on some nice looking yotes. Locals usually come out of their houses when there is no wind and are suspicious about the weather in that part of the country and Sask.


Rick , the wind is supposed to turn and give us some snow tonight , should freshen up the sites . Gonna check tomorrow and then Im off to hunt wolves for a couple days and my son will check on Saturday for me . Fingers crossed that theres no bird damage while I'm away .My winter vacation is about to end abruptly, heifers will start calving mid Feb and I'll have to stay confined to barracks , but its been a good run and Ive had a blast


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! Your coyotes are sure Beautiful up there--Wish ours were that color--Nice fur Congrats on your Kills-----------------sb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx guys , I went thru most of them tonite and finished cleanup so I can send to auction in a week or so . Lots of burrs to pick out of some but most were OK .


----------

